# Thoughts on Print Credits



## Vin Le Photography (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi,

I'm looking at new ways I can make sure I am getting the revenue I need in order to sustain my photography business. I am reluctant to offer print credits in my business model. I feel this way because it's possible that clients will feel as if they have set a spending limit once they've received their print credit and won't spend any more than the given print credit. However, I think print credits are a great opening for people to engage in IPS, which is something I am working towards. What are your thoughts on print credits. Do you use them? If so, how beneficial do you think it is to your business model? If not, why not?

I look forward to hearing your responses. I understand that this is easily a debated topic as we all have our own opinions, but I want to keep an open mind to others' understanding and thoughts on print credits.

Thanks,
Photo Business Noob


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 30, 2016)

its really going to depend on what your print packages cost, how much print credit you are thinking of offering, and how good a salesman you are. 
print sales were hit or miss with us. sometimes we did really good with them, sometimes the people just didn't want anything except digital files.  This is why we set up a la carte prices with the digital files as well as prints.  
we never offered print credit, but every now and then we would offer a free 8x10 or pair of 5x7's, or something similar if they were ordering a large print package.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't like print credits myself; but I also don't like the concept of "packages", since in my experience, they rarely fit the client's need.  I prefer to offer a straight a la carte system, and while digital files are popular, I generally find that through in-home sales and demonstration (and pricing digital files above that of basic prints), I sell a reasonable number of prints from most sessions.  The secret is to sell the product.  When I go into a client's home, I bring in a gallery wrap, large print, metal print and a few others and set them up for viewing.  I also show them how various sizes look in various locations...  I have found that this approach has led to bigger and better print sales in almost all cases.


----------



## Vin Le Photography (Mar 30, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> its really going to depend on what your print packages cost, how much print credit you are thinking of offering, and how good a salesman you are.
> print sales were hit or miss with us. sometimes we did really good with them, sometimes the people just didn't want anything except digital files.  This is why we set up a la carte prices with the digital files as well as prints.
> we never offered print credit, but every now and then we would offer a free 8x10 or pair of 5x7's, or something similar if they were ordering a large print package.


Following up on "people just didn't want anything except digital files." Do you offer your clients to keep digital proofs? Or do you not offer any product with your session fee at all? Cause my trouble right now is that clients are disappointed that they don't receive any of the photos with their session fee even though I'm still dirt cheap! Granted, in these cases, I probably just didn't find the right client.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 30, 2016)

Vin Le Photography said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > its really going to depend on what your print packages cost, how much print credit you are thinking of offering, and how good a salesman you are.
> ...


Our packages started with 10 edited files. Never ever gave raw files.
People could either purchase bigger packages for more files, or get them a la carte.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## KmH (Mar 30, 2016)

Forgive me. My brain isn't yet fully engaged.
I was out doing astronomy until just before sunrise.

What is IPS?


----------



## Vin Le Photography (Mar 30, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> Vin Le Photography said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


Hmm, I like that idea of giving 10 upfront and then letting them decide if they want more or not. Interesting, I may have to look into that.


----------



## Vin Le Photography (Mar 30, 2016)

KmH said:


> Forgive me. My brain isn't yet fully engaged.
> I was out doing astronomy till the just before sunrise.
> 
> What is IPS?


IPS = In person sales


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 30, 2016)

Print credits are great, like everything else, when use in combination with other things.  Same with packages that you're offering to your clients, there must be an incentive for people to buy more.  Think of it as a way to get people to see what products you have, but you still have to convince them to upgrade.  So your pricing structure and value will play an important role in persuading clients.  Also, don't forget to put a time limit on it.


----------



## KmH (Mar 30, 2016)

Vin Le Photography said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive me. My brain isn't yet fully engaged.
> ...


Roger Wilco!
You can't 'sell' if you don't do IPS.


----------

